# Gothic Cathedral



## Ernest Scribbler

I am currently modeling a huge Gothic Cathedral in Sketchup - I've made the nave higher than the current record holder (in France). The plan is to have two enormous twin spires. It is in the European style with huge external flying butresses.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Gothic Cathedral... additional pic*

...An additional study in X-ray mode.


----------



## George924

Very nice work...never used sketchup, I use the Autodesk software. Sketchup looks really nice, how is the learning curve on it?


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks George, Sketchup is an extremely powerful tool and surprisingly you can be up and running making models very quickly due to it's intuitive slick interface. I have used quite a few CAD tools over the years and I think Sketchup knocks the socks off of all of them with regards to it's sheer ease of use and efficiencey - it is a joy to use unlike some of the clunky overpriced tools I have worked with.

And it's free! Although I have the Pro version, the free version has almost full functionality. I think you should have a stab at it, it really is a breeze. There are countless tutorials to be found on the web and a huge model library which you can download some quite amazing free models directly into Sketchup.
There is a very good news website/forum called 'Sketchucation'. Additional add on tools can also be loaded directly into it - it really is the bees knees.

I've added three more views. One, a closeup and the other two shows off the styles you can present your model in - one is a hand drawn style on graph paper, and the other a monochrome output - this is why it's called Sketchup.

As regards the efficiency of Sketchup, I put together this Cathedral as you see it so far (from scratch) in about 5 hours, I couldn't possibly achieve this with other CAD tools.


----------



## Eddieblz

I'm all way's looking for new cad tools. I currently use autocad 2010. The problem is that most architects use autocad. I'm going to check.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Hi Eddie - a lot of Architects are waking up to Sketchup - yep - check it out you'll love it. I'll track down an interesting link to Youtube for you to check out, where an Architect sings the praises of Sketchup.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Eddie - Here is the link - Nick Sonder is his name with quite a few videos - ultra cool stuff. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnHrdUCenzs&list=PLaVYG8XC1VouXpBQ2yvZFs-xmPPtmYb6b&index=1

PS. I've added a couple of extra views of the Cathedral on my previous post which you might have missed.
And another point you may have missed - As regards the efficiency of Sketchup, I put together this Cathedral as you see it so far (from scratch) in about 5 hours, I couldn't possibly achieve this with other CAD tools.
Cheers
ES


----------



## Eddieblz

I just down loaded it. It's 3d appears to be much more user friendly than Autocads. I'm going to play with it a little.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Great! - let me know how you get on - or if you have any questions.


----------



## Eddieblz

Will do....


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Cathedral Render Test*

I've just run this view through the Kerkythea render engine. The stone material isn't brilliant - I will have to hunt down some decent stuff.


----------



## Jeff

< worked in autocad 2d for decades...it really revolutionized drawings in construction fabrication. Kudos ES you are getting out some really cool art out of sketchup.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks Jeff - I appreciate that (and all your 'likes'!). I used AutoCad for about 12 years and I thought is was a good program (well it still is), but when I discovered Sketchup I just could not believe how fast you could put something together. It would have not entered my mind to use AutoCad as a hobby tool, but Sketchup is a whole different baby!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*A sweltering day*

Well, it had to have twin naves didn't it.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Proportion adjustment*

I have added a south transept and at the same made it wider (along with the nave) I think the proportion looks better like this. of course about five flying buttresses will have to be stripped off where it meets the tower. I'll add a large one at 45 degrees into this corner joint.

I have just started to use 'Gimp' image processor, my first feeling about this is that it is as powerful as Photoshop - and it's free!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Latest design*

I have decided FOUR spires looks pretty cool, with thinner finials on the ends of the nave and transepts. Perhaps you may think this is too much? It is a good exercise to stretch Sketchup's (and my laptop's) legs though.


----------



## kevinsand

Wow Ernest, how many hours did you need to create this cathedral? :O


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Hi Kevin,

It tool me about 5 hours to get the initial model built as you see it on the first page of this post, since than I've shifted stuff, added transepts and 
re-proportioned it so roughly about 15 hours to get it to the latest stage as you can see it here.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Interior of nave*

Started to brighten up the interior.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Evening rendered view*

Here is a Kerkythea rendered image, obviously it doesn't look quite right with the north transept face missing but I'm still working on the design of that. Also the towers look somewhat flat with no detail and they're next on the agenda after the transept face. Still, it shows off the (free) Kerkythea render engine's capability.

PS. I updated my graphics card drivers a couple of days ago and I couldn't believe the boost in performance after doing so. Just thought I'd mention that if there's anybody doing some high end graphic stuff - it really is worth doing.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Apse*

Current views of the Apse design in progress.


----------



## Darksouth

That is really cool. Great work Ernest. That reminds me of some of the video games I have played.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*The build contues*

I've finished off the rounded Apse, now started adding detail to the spires.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*New sunset shot*

I do believe I had the original Cathedral model facing the wrong way - so now this is correct - the new curved apse faces east. To get this far with this model I have been studying a lot of lectures and tips to keep it as lean as possible, therefore speeding up computer processing time. This model so far comes in at under 6MB which, considering it's complexity is quite impressive.


----------



## ncartco

Very good Sketching!well done job. is it specific cathedral?


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

ncartco said:


> Very good Sketching!well done job. is it specific cathedral?


Thanks very much for the compliment. No, it isn't a specific Cathedral, just one I put together in the Gothic style. I wanted to make it huge - it is just over a 1000 feet long with 670 foot spires. Here is a picture of it compared to Salisbury Cathedral.

Among the other things I'm working on, I've still quite a bit to do on this - currently adding detail to the spires.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Airship design*

I am thinking about doing a graphic novel involving the Cathedral, and here is a machine that could feature in it. A Steampunk inspired Airship with a forward docking needle and egress steps for entry into one of the cathedral spires by persons of a questionable background. This design needs refining and obviously the gasbag ropes need to be attached and suitable materials assigned to the parts.

I've just added a possible scenario from the graphic novel as a shadowy figure exits the airship and attempts to enter the cathedral via a spire. As my airship isn't yet finished I have used a design from the Trimble warehouse (credit to 'Ikeexcarnate') as a stand in.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*The Airship enters the hanger*

Just knocked up a Victorian style Hanger for the housing of the Airship.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*And we look back*

With the release today by NASA of photos of Earth from Saturn, I thought of .....

Although it was beyond the boundary of decency to 'steal' my Brother's Airship, I had to master it, the controls and freedom it gave me, I felt like a soul cast free at last from the chains of gravity. Floating free up in the atmosphere it was serenely quiet and after a while I fell asleep, and had a dream of all dreams when, perhaps in future times Men could float freer and even higher, even reaching out to the Planets. 

I now present you a grand vision of my vista as I saw it in my slumber ... an encounter with the rings of Saturn and looking back at our fragile World from millions miles distant, perhaps one day a future machine will one day take Men to the rings of Saturn and bring them back safely, so we can view their 
Daguerreotype images stored on the plates of wonder.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Mimas, Pandora and the 'Ethership'*

I received a Telegraph from NASA yesterday showing a new image from the Cassini Rocket ship supposedly of two of Saturn's moons 'Mimas and Pandora'. Well, that's what they say it is, when I ran the photograph through my Daguerreotype augmentation amplifier it clearly shows the gondola ropes and proved my suspicion that this in fact an image of the stolen Ethership, similar to the image (from a different angle) I gave you as I saw in my dream, in my previous post


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*The coming of the ornithopters*

A warm morning on the plain and then they appeared on the horizon, one or two to begin with, then the numbers increased until the sky started filling up with the dreaded Ornithopters, we were in for a hard time.


----------



## tricky raven

Ah, I'm into this story now. So what happens to you with these dreaded Ornithopters! Do they sting or even worse! And how will you get rid of them! Love the intrigue and the mystery lol!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thank you Tricky Raven! I think the Ornithopters would have something worse than a sting as they are flown by men. I designed these a while ago and only recently thought of adding them to the Cathedral scenario, so I think they need a bit of an update to actually show the pilot.

As to what happens, I'm not yet sure, I have got to think up a cohesive plot to to bring all this together. At the moment I'm just creating images as they come to mind


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*Ornithopter Pilot First Class*

I've just been doodling about and came up with this dubious looking character that could be leading the Ornithopter attack.


----------



## tricky raven

You must of had fun drawing this sinister guy  He almost looks like a cross between a bat and a cat lol! I can't even imagine what those two together would be like.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Interesting! I thought he was rather foxy looking but now you mention it I can see what you mean, and now after having a quick ponder on your observations I have given him a name: Officer *'Vulp' Cabat* - Ornithopter Pilot first class, Arch enemy of the keeper of The lost Cathedral of Spinney Hill.

( 'Vulp' as in Vulpine (fox-like) and an obvious compound surname of Cat & Bat = Cabat).

I like the way your comments can have a direct influence on the way this whole scenario may go.

.... so thanks Tricky' for your comment!


----------



## tricky raven

Ha! that's a cool name "Vulp Cabat", now I'm intrigued......don't keep us in suspense  the storylines growing


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Glad you like the name! Strange .. but original.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*timeslip*

A modern Historian pulls up to review the situation with the Strange Cathedral of Spinney Hill. Evidence of an 'Air war' is on site but the strange thing is King Henry VIII never got involved with this strange place - why was that?


----------



## tricky raven

A valuable lesson of self restraint perhaps? He did have a rather 'explosive' nature didn't he? I don't think this place could have taken his pressure cooker energy!!! Or is it possible that's the other way around!!!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

*The Cathedral In Chertsey*

It's good to be back and actually post some artwork - I've been busy with a job over the last few months but I now have time to concentrate on some good stuff. 

I have started to model a street in a local town (Windsor Street) Chertsey in England - one of the oldest towns in the Country. I wondered what a huge Cathedral would look like looming above the Street and thought to include my Cathedral Model. After rendering I was quite impressed with the presence and 'hugeness' of this building. I still need to give this more detail. 

Using the Windsor Street model I gave it a Gas lamp look and a suitable creepy caption ( please excuse the spelling and doubling up) but it is just a test!


----------

